# List of what channels are on the 110, 119 & 129 satellite



## David Brian (Apr 17, 2020)

Does anyone know where I can get a somewhat up-to-date listing of Dish network channels that shows what satellites they are on?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Western Arc Channels on DISH Network (Unofficial Listing) for 119-110-129
Eastern Arc Channels on DISH Network (Unofficial Listing) for 61.5-72.7-77
A lot of data at The Uplink Activity Center


----------



## David Brian (Apr 17, 2020)

James Long said:


> Western Arc Channels on DISH Network (Unofficial Listing) for 119-110-129
> Eastern Arc Channels on DISH Network (Unofficial Listing) for 61.5-72.7-77
> A lot of data at The Uplink Activity Center


Thanks you So much!


----------

